# bumpers, bumpers, and......



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

more bumpers

white, black, black and white, orange, camo
soft, firm, hard
2", 3"
with a valve, without a valve
a bunch of brands
:shock: 

I'm looking to buy some bumpers for training.
I am planning on getting a couple of the small canvas ones for when my pup is a pup.
How many bumpers do I need?
Which colors, texture, size, brands do I need?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

More than you probably want to! If you plan on running all the yard work drills, about three dozen will get you through.
(sometimes hard to explain to a wife :lol: )
JS


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

*bumpers*

Our HRC club orders bumpers from:

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational

I think the minimum order is 12 bumpers, we found him to be reasonable and the bumpers are hardy.

The white 2"x11 without a valve are great for teaching, but you'll want some orange ones as well. Just my .02  

Dina Wrobleski
Hurricane Lake HRC


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Bumpers are like money, you never have enough. I have about 3 doz each of small orange , and whites. 16 large white for wagonwheel and 16 large orange for extended wagonwheel and a dozen and a half big black and whites for long marks. All plastic since canvas doesn't hold up as well.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: bumpers*



Dina Wrobleski said:


> Our HRC club orders bumpers from:
> 
> http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational
> 
> ...


I bumped up the phone number for EZ rotational on the product review page. These are good bumpers at a great price. I agree with the others that you will need at least 3 dozen white and a dozen orange. You will lose some and your training partners will end up with some, but if you play it right you can end up with more of theirs than they have of yours :lol:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Bumpers are like money, you never have enough. I have about 3 doz each of small orange , and whites. 16 large white for wagonwheel and 16 large orange for extended wagonwheel and a dozen and a half big black and whites for long marks. All plastic since canvas doesn't hold up as well.


I will see this count and raise some Bumper Boy Bumpers, some Retriev-R-trainor bumpers, some dark green canvas bumpers for snow covered field work and a half dozen glow in the dark ones from the back of Lion County supply just because I thought they were cool, they are 8) Then there is the bucket of bumpers that I do not own but seem to collect from fields I use and that end up in my truck after group training, always in flux. And there are times, I do not have all that I need :roll: 
Ken Bora


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Avery will be indroducing a new bumper real soon..............may be worth the wait before you buy anything..............I think you'll like the product.........


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I can get you bumper big small with our withour valves. andy color. Let me know 
www.bheretrieversupplies.com. 

RTF discounts on all products.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I recently bought a dozen of the Remington bumpers at $2.99 each. They seem to be holding up well.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought a flagman bumper, but haven't used it yet. I was thinking having higher visibility might be something to consider even though canvas doesn't last as long. What do you all think at the Flagman bumpers?


----------

